
Full Hacker News: single page with top 30 articles inlined - vinnyglennon
http://www.fullhn.com/
======
yaj54
Title could be: "single page with [THE FULL ARTICLE TEXT OF] the top 30
stories"

Feature-wise this is great, it's like an auto-inlined Safari reader version of
all the articles.

Unfortunately re-publishing other people's work (written article) is generally
considered theft or a copyright violation.

HOWEVER, things like safari reader exist, and I believe side-step the
copyright issue by not storing or "publishing" the work and just "displaying"
it differently to a single viewer. After all the browser is already display
its own visual representation of the "text" (html).

So I assume if this was written as a browser plugin, it would be fine, or at
least fine-ish? Is that actually true?

What about if it was writen as a Greasemonkey script? Still fine?

What if the "Greasemonkey script" was actually just a regular javascript that
was distributed with the "list of links" that then queried the articles from
the client and then formatted them "nicely"? I think that might fly but seems
grey? Anyone have any (real) experience with this?

What if the client side script also stashed the "formatted" texts in the local
storage for offline viewing?

~~~
freediver
Search engines do it to some extent too when showing snippets. There must be
some special provision saying that isn't copyright violation.

Wondering what did the author use here to extract content? edit: its php-
redability, project is here
[https://github.com/mauricesvay/FullHackerNews](https://github.com/mauricesvay/FullHackerNews)

~~~
marcoperaza
Snippets are more likely to be fair use. One of the fair use factor is how
much of the original work you use.

------
kchr
Awww man, I expected an Inception now that this hit the front page. At least a
hall of mirrors :-(

~~~
Nition
Reminds me of this classic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqgEm8XWXu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqgEm8XWXu8)

"Oh can we... can we watch ourselves?"

You can even hear the resonant frequencies starting à la Alvin Lucier's "I Am
Sitting in a Room".

~~~
fosco
This is absolutely an incredible piece of Internet History. Thank you for
sharing

Does anyone know if 'Virtual' Museums exist that collect pieces of internet
art? I feel like this belongs somewhere. I do not mean like Archive.org I mean
a curated collection

------
jiveturkey
I don't get it. The actual HN page is a single page with top 30 stories on it.
And more usefully information dense.

~~~
tcmb
Scroll down. It has the stories inlined on the page.

I agree though that there's no real reason for it to lose the links to the
comments or the vote/comment numbers.

------
neom
As someone who basically lives by text to speech, this is amazing, thank you
so much.

~~~
class4behavior
If it is the article text you want, you can just follow a full text RSS feed
for HN.

~~~
hjek
Do you happen to have a link for this?

~~~
knight17
Feed URL :[https://damng.github.io/hackernews-rss-with-inlined-
content/...](https://damng.github.io/hackernews-rss-with-inlined-
content/output.rss)

Project URL: [https://github.com/damng/hackernews-rss-with-inlined-
content](https://github.com/damng/hackernews-rss-with-inlined-content)

~~~
class4behavior
Other links would be

[1]:
[http://ftr.fivefilters.org/makefulltextfeed.php?url=https://...](http://ftr.fivefilters.org/makefulltextfeed.php?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

[2]:
[https://feedex.net/feed/news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://feedex.net/feed/news.ycombinator.com/rss)

I suggest reading either of those three feeds on
[https://inoreader.com/](https://inoreader.com/) . If you add the feed there,
you will have access to past aggregations since the feed had been submitted.

------
diminoten
Cool! I particularly find the domain blacklist interesting. What prompted you
to add the blacklist feature, and what sin did dolphin-emu.org commit to get
themselves on it? Unfriendly to scraping, maybe?

What can sites do to avoid getting on the blacklist in the future? Were they
non-compliant with some standard, or just too complicated to handle today (but
you'll fix it later)?

Also, whoa, this is 5 years old, why is it being submitted now? Might be worth
throwing a (2013) on this.

~~~
mauricesvay
Maintainer here: the folks at dolphin-emu.org politely asked to be removed
from the app because content monetization is how they keep their project
alive.

------
j0e1
I come to HN not just for the links to the articles, but more so for the
comments. If you inline the articles, why not snap-shot the comments too?

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
Something like OP's page, but with a "tl;dr bot" style summary, and the top 5
comments in-lined, would be amazing as a Send-to-Kindle type thing.

I use Instapaper + the Send-to-Kindle feature to read things in bed each
evening, and being able to read a summary of HN that day would be amazing.

------
n00bdude
can you put numbers next to the articles? i like numbers

------
coffeeboy27
Reminds me of what I use, [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)

------
exlurker
Nice! Can you make the back button work, please.

~~~
tvmalsv
That was my first impression, too :) I clicked one headline to see what
happens and thought, "cool." Clicked 'back' to return to the title list, and
suddenly I'm looking at the HN comments and thinking "what happened?" Took a
second for my brain to catch on, like a sort of cognitive shock.

Edit: ya, what hamandcheese said. I guess my tab had been open for a while.

------
keyle
Nice I've been looking for something like this for a long time. I'd recommend
getting rid of that transparent black bar at the bottom and the buttons could
just be arrows < ^ >, and put in the bottom right corner, since you're
funnelling the content in the centre.

I find the black bar pretty distracting from the content.

Also a clearer separation between the articles would be great.

Finally if you used page links (#), the browser navigation could support back
and forth.

------
make3
doesn't this completely rip off the authors of the content? it can't be legal

------
peterwwillis
The Ask HN article is formatting weird on Android Chrome, all the text is
shoved to the right hand side. Other articles display fine. Cool site

~~~
travbrack
Ditto, desktop Chrome (69).

------
mahesh_rm
Nice! 2 cents: cleaner layout. Not sure how, but more text like and less
buzzfeed like feel would probably improve legibility big times!

------
givinguflac
Is this meant to be a joke on Reddit's "new" design? Or just following the
same principles?

------
tlrobinson
This is nice for offline viewing, though it would be nice if it loaded
comments as well.

Currently I use an iOS app called "Offline Pages" to download the Hacker News
frontpage + linked articles + comments before I board a flight.

------
atum47
I made one once, for a job interview. They asked for the top 10 articles with
all the comments and the titles translated to two languages. It came out
pretty ok.

------
Raphmedia
Pretty neat from an archive standpoint. Have something scrape that page every
day and you end up with the top 30 daily results in a easy to read format.

------
ttty
Well, I think is really great if you want to save for offline usage. I didn't
find any reliable offline browser for Android yet

------
mzz
I'd love to see a text-only mode for the articles inlined. Would be super
helpful in low bandwidth conditions.

------
lisper
This is nice, but what I really want is a short 1-paragraph precis of each
story, not the entire text of each story.

------
scienceman
Doesn't work well with youtube links.

------
colek42
This will be great for flights! Thanks!

------
clircle
I already have this with regular HN on my vertical monitor! Jokes aside, looks
like a nice site.

------
jpm_sd
This hard-crashed Chrome for me. 64-bit, 69.0.3497.100, Windows 10.

------
plink
On a similar note, why did the Hacker News podcast perish?

------
danielecook
Looks great but is it legal?

------
donohoe
Yeah, this will not last. Noble effort, but this has copyright infringement
written all over it.

~~~
diminoten
Haha, it's 5 years old!

~~~
lrem
You don't get lawyers knocking on your door some preset time after you get
started. You get them knocking on your door when you become big enough to be
worth their hourly rate.

